# Holan Bucket Truck



## OLD CHIPMONK

Are they still in business,if so, where ? We have searched , to no avail. We are looking for a work manual on a 50 ft. ( single control handle ). We think it's a 1979-80 model. Two separate buckets, either side of boom. Upper fiberglass & lower metal boom. Center mount ( not continuous rotation ). Low milage on F-700, no former tree work ( used for lighting ). Would like to buy manual for reference. Unit has no cables except for bucket articulation. Good solid unit that was shed kept & has all work records but no repair manual. Any information would be appreciated.


----------



## motor

First you need to identify the model. It does not have cables for the upper boom drive? Is there a cylinder for the upper boom drive? If so how and where is it mounted? Can you post a pic of the lift? That would help. You can still get parts for the Holan's, but they are expensive. They were very solid, dependable lifts though!


----------



## OLD CHIPMONK

*F-700 Holan Bucket*

Summertime in Savannah ( 101 temp. with heat index ) &we hope these pic's will help.


----------



## OLD CHIPMONK

*F-700 Holan Bucket*

Here are a few more pic's. We are going to find some I.D. on this unit, will submit this afternoon.


----------



## OLD CHIPMONK

*F-700 Holan Bucket*

Identification as follows : Model 50 HA 12 ; UE 130 ; T-1717 Ser. no. PLE-3878 ; BDE-3878 ; !980- 700 Ford

We hope you can help us identify this unit & just maybe lead us to finding a shop or work manual. It's been four years & we have replaced or repaired all funtional items on the unit. We have added tool boxes & a headache rack. Repainted entire unit ( bright white ). So far it's been a very good workhorse.
Keeep it greased & daily safety inspection ( all pins/locks, turrett pin, hoses all new ( except 3 decent ) new pump, PTO shaft & gears, no rust inside or out. No bounce or sway during operation ; just a good tight unit.Cable is new on bucket articulate ( plus we have 2nd. new bucket & liner ). We are in the process of reconditioning a sister unit & mounting her on 2001 chev. 6500. We do not use these units around power lines . We leave this to the big boys & their toys. Just trim work & open removals. Thanks.


----------



## jerhein

they were made in Westminster Colorado, they closed down around 2002. I know that they sold off everything, I don't know if someone bought the rights to the lifts. 

I worked at the plant for some time building the lifts.


----------

